# Fry Behavior?



## jamieg16 (Feb 18, 2012)

I have 2 day old rbp fry, I have moved them out of the parent tank and into their own tank. A few are moving their tails while other have tails and are not moving, I was wondering if this is normal or if they are dead?

Sorry if this is a stupid question I have had my rbp for 1 1/2 years and this is the first time theyve ever bred!

Thanks


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Hard to tell, it takes some time for them to become free swimming. Dont expect to get it right the first time either, can be quite difficult.


----------



## jamieg16 (Feb 18, 2012)

That's what I've seen looking through some posts, I will definitely update with their growth!


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Dead fry will turn white right away.


----------

